# acei or blue dolphin? electric blue ahli?



## chronotrigger (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't believe fish #1 is pure.

It is possible that fish #2 is a Melanochromis joanjohnsonae/Labidochromis textilis.


----------



## chronotrigger (Sep 5, 2010)

You're saying you think neither is full-blooded?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No, the second fish seems to go by two names, but is pure.


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

i agree. The first one looks like a hybrid.


----------



## chronotrigger (Sep 5, 2010)

It's a kind of mbuna?


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks to me as if it could be a mbuna (labidochromis?) X utaka (Copadichromis ?) cross.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Agree - after just getting rid of my 8 aceis I can say definitely that's not one


----------



## shane2sweet1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Fish one still looks like a nice fish even though hybrid


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry Fogel but I must protest about Melanochromis joanjohnsonae and Labidochromis textilis.

These are certainly two different species and the one pictured is Melanochromis joanjohnsonae.

The two species are however a terrific example of convergent evolution at least in respect to color patterns as juvenile/females are colored in a remarkeably similar fashion.

I have went in detail previously about the differences but suffice it to say that M. joanjohnsonae has a lower jaw that extends beyond the upper and has fewer orange stripes in female/juveniles than L. textillis.


----------

